# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Flora Novia căn hộ mặt tiền đại lộ Phạm Văn Đồng ,Phường Linh Tây ,Quận Thủ Đức

## nganmai68

Mở bán căn hộ ngay mặt tiền Phạm Văn Đồng. 0905.605.508

- Tọa lạc ngay vị trí cực kỳ đắc địa, quận Thủ Đức. Với vị trí "độc nhất vô nhị", cư dân tại đây dễ dàng di chuyển nhanh chóng kết nối về trung tâm Thành Phố, sân bay.

- Quy mô khu đất cho căn hộ: Khoảng 1,1 ha.
- Tổng số căn hộ: Hơn 518 căn (với hơn 2 block gồm căn hộ).
- Diện tích căn hộ đa dạng từ: 56m2, 62m2, 68m2, 72m2, 86m2.
- Giá bán dự kiến: 1,4 tỷ / Căn 2 phòng ngủ (đầu tư cực kỳ hấp dẫn).
- Năm bàn giao nhà: Quý I năm 2020.

- Tiện ích đầy đủ trong vòng bán kính 0,5km:
Đến với dự án căn hộ của chúng tôi, bạn và gia đình sẽ thỏa sức tận hưởng một cuộc sống đẳng cấp, đầy đủ tiện ích bậc nhất. Những dịch vụ, tiện ích nổi trội như: Hồ bơi, công viên, khu thể thao, khu thương mại, shophouse, khu vui chơi trẻ em,... tuyệt đối với hệ thống an ninh 3 lớp.

ĐỂ NHẬN ĐƯỢC VỊ TRÍ CĂN ,VIEW TỐT NHẤT GỌI HOTLINE 0905605508
View more random threads:

----------

